# What Super Power Would You Pick?



## kenposcum (Oct 23, 2002)

Okay, here's an immature little fantasy: Some omnipotent being decides to grant you one superpower of your choice.  So you literally get a superpower.  What would it be?

Mine used to be flight, but now I want "bullet-time."  The ability to speed my perception speed up so much that I could see bullets in flight and stuff.  If super-speed was a package deal, I'd want that too, but I'd rather have bullet-time than move too fast and really goof myself up (News headline: "Idiot Runs at 300MPH Into Brick Wall"
So?:asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 23, 2002)

Wolverine's regeneration ability.


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 23, 2002)

I still want to fly


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2002)

Y'all chose the ones I'd pick, so just to be different, invisibility!


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 23, 2002)

lol, I want spidermans powers.........that would just rule.


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

if that dose not count.

Then Superman styel:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2002)

The ability to immediately and instantaniously absorb and comprehend knowledge.  

Example:  I see a martial arts demonstration.  I can then understand what I just saw, flawlessly do it and understand the application.

Example: I read a computer textbook.  I can then absorb and use the knowledge contained within.



In this way, I can then build working x-ray glasses, a flying belt, a deflector shield and fighting suit based on taking current technology and skills to the next level.


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 24, 2002)

the ability to control others thoughts and actions and read their minds.


----------



## qizmoduis (Oct 24, 2002)

The Orgasmorator!

I would need extra power cells, which might be a bit of a financial problem, I guess.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *The ability to immediately and instantaniously absorb and comprehend knowledge.
> 
> ...



Okay, I wanna change my answer!  Only I want to do it by touch,
and not have to read the entire book, or see the entire demo.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 24, 2002)

I would like the ability to heal with touch.

That way I could do things like shake hands with Kaith and his eyes would perfect. I could pat Kirk on the back and he would be able to quit smoking and his lungs would be fresh again. I could hug Kenpogirl and her knee would be as if it never was injured. I could go to hospitals and make little kids better so they could go out and play. If at all possible I'd love to extend that to be able to heal emotional and mental scars as well.

I wouldn't want to be able to cure death because that's an important part of life. I suppose it's not as exciting as spiderman or superman powers but that's the power I'd like.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> * I could hug Kenpogirl and her knee would be as if it never was injured.  *



Gou that's the best responce on this forum I've read in a long time.  Nice to see someone thinking of others without being prompted to.

And BTW, it may not heal my knee, but I'll take a hug from you any day.     

Dot

Oh and just so you know, I was going to say I wanted to be like Wonder Woman, super strength, able to defect bullets with my bracelets and use my tiara as a boomarang, and that Lasso of Truth, I'd use that a lot .......

_{Come here hunny, let me put this around you, now who was that sweet little thing you were just talking to .... hmmmm?"_   :angel:

Oh and we can't forget that ultra kewl invisible plane.  Hell throw in a body like Lynda Carter's and I'd be set.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Gou that's the best responce on this forum I've read in a long time.  Nice to see someone thinking of others without being prompted to.*



Well don't any of you go thinking that I like any of you 'cause I don't. I hate you all... a lot.
:disgust:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 24, 2002)

Speed of the flash. Just because I hate to run.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Baoquan (Oct 24, 2002)

I'd like the power to make the sun go super-nova. Once.

:EG:


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 24, 2002)

ability to steal power n intellengence from my oppnt... or whenever i m in with him for a duel 
now u guys challenege me  
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 25, 2002)

That was possibly the single best answer I've ever heard for this question...and I've only heard it once before!  What a humanitarian lurks underneath that grim GouSurface.  I don't give a rip if you don't like me, Gou...'cause I really like you!!!
I still want bullet-time though.  I'm selfish!
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> *That was possibly the single best answer I've ever heard for this question...and I've only heard it once before!  What a humanitarian lurks underneath that grim GouSurface.*



THAT'S A D@MN LIE! YOU TAKE THAT BACK!
:cuss:



> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> *I don't give a rip if you don't like me, Gou...'cause I really like you!!!*



What did I ever do to you huh? 
Oh lemme alone...
:disgust:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *That was possibly the single best answer I've ever heard for this question...and I've only heard it once before!  What a humanitarian lurks underneath that grim GouSurface.  I don't give a rip if you don't like me, Gou...'cause I really like you!!!
> I still want bullet-time though.  I'm selfish!
> :asian: *



Hey so what would happen if Gou hugged himself?
He'd disappear!
:roflmao:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *Okay, here's an immature little fantasy: Some omnipotent being decides to grant you one superpower of your choice.... *



Hey, some of you are picking "packages" I'm going to have to meditate on this one and come back.

Gou of course, had a great answer.

But Kaith cheated.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Gou that's the best responce on this forum I've read in a long time.  Nice to see someone thinking of others without being prompted to.
> 
> ...



Hey my powers would help everyone else! I just wasnt thinking like that when I asked for them  And get a room you two.......:shrug: :rofl: :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I just wasnt thinking*



That is quite possibly the story of your life.

I told you to stop thinking and just do what I say, but would you listen?

NooooOOOOOOOOoooo!


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Im still the new kid on the block, I need time to learn


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> * And get a room you two.......:shrug: :rofl: :asian: *





:anic:

:barf:

enough said.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

She wants me.

Heh heh heh...
:shrug:


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *She wants me.
> 
> ...



How can you stand being such a babe magnet? It must wear you down after a while.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2002)

I always cheat.  



> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Hey, some of you are picking "packages" I'm going to have to meditate on this one and come back.
> 
> ...


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *How can you stand being such a babe magnet? It must wear you down after a while. *



Each man must bear his own cross.

I just lent mine to someone else to hold for awhile while I relax.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 26, 2002)

Sing it loud, sing it proud:

"Gou is...a cool cool dude,
he don't wanna hurt ya.
If you...f*** with him,
He might rip your head off.
But otherwise,
Gou is so nice,
He's a real nice guy!
Gou is nice!
Gou is nice!
Gou is a gooooood guy, Gou's a good guy, 
He is...a real cool dude!"

Sorry Gou...no, I'm not sorry.  You brought this upon yourself.
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 26, 2002)

Did that even Rhyme? :shrug: :rofl: :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

Does that go to the tune of *"Shaft?"*


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 26, 2002)

the power to never be tired would be really great. it would almost be like living through two lifetimes.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 26, 2002)

But you would get so bored.........theres only so much you can do during the night other then pretend to be a vampire and go on a killing spree!.........Not that Ive done that before.......:shrug: :asian:


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nyoongar _
> 
> *the ability to control others thoughts and actions and read their minds. *



That has a few negative conotations wouldn't you say?

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Does that go to the tune of "Shaft?"
> *




Shut yo' mouth!


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 27, 2002)

"Who's that Canuck talkin' all the smack?
GOU!
He's the skinny white dude with a heart of gold
GOU!
(You damn right)
He's an educated man, but none understands him but his...
Gurrroooo
GOU!"
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> *"Who's that Canuck talkin' all the smack?
> GOU!
> He's the skinny white dude with a heart of gold
> ...





> _Originally posted by kirk_
> *"Shut yo' mouth!"*



If you two keep this up I'll have to start liking you, and we can't have that.

Congrats on the belt Kirk, btw.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *If you two keep this up I'll have to start liking you, and we can't have that.*



No, that would kill my rep!



> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Congrats on the belt Kirk, btw. *



Thank you sir!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Thank you sir! *



Sir?

You can't be talking to me...

Are you talking to me?

You can't be talking to me...


----------



## Kirk (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Sir?
> 
> ...



I was doing my Ed McMahon impression ... are you doing Dinero
here?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

You ought to hear my Pachino impression!


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 27, 2002)

If Ive said it once, Ill say it again, Get a room! Or at least include me  

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> 
> *That has a few negative conotations wouldn't you say?
> 
> ...



Are you serious?

Why would this be any more negative than the other super powers?  There is always an inherent risk that super powers could fall into the wrong hands and be used for evil.

But I figure, since we are talking about super powers here Sammy, that by using mind control, I could control the rest of the super powered freaks and keep a check on them

But watch out if I ever do have those powers, you will do what I say! Bow to me my minions!


:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *She wants me.
> 
> ...




Hey, shall I get in line Gou????   I want you too, just don't tell my hubby!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *Hey, shall I get in line Gou????   I want you too, just don't tell my hubby!!!  *



Well as much as I would like to meet you all at the _"No-Tell-Motel"_ I'll have to just let you all pine away for me like a Tom Jones or Elvis concert.

But I love you all!


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nyoongar _
> 
> *Are you serious?
> 
> ...



The whole notion of literally controlling others in such a way is just something that doesn't hold much appeal to me.  Why no just fly or something?  I'm not gonna get to into this here. I don't want to be the dampner on everyone elses fun

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2002)

I always wanted to be a Dark Jedi.... you know, read minds, choke shmucks from across the room, cast lightning from my fingers....

Course...it got garbled in translation....I now forget things, bring shmucks their coke, and blow smoke outta my ***....

Dang it all...I said DARK JEDI....not DORK Jedi!!!!

sigh....the universe needs a hearing aid....


----------



## Elfan (Oct 30, 2002)

Flying...  Just the original super cool "super power."


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 30, 2002)

Speaking of which, I wouldnt mind Bishops powers from the X-Men. The capability to re-channel any kinetic energy into blasts or a hit would be just wicked. you would get smakced and then blow them away with a knockout hit!  

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmmm...  To many awesome super powers to choose from.  It would be kind of nice if I had the super power where I could eat whatever I wanted and never have to worry about gaining weight. 

I think it would be cool to be invunerable!  Or to be able to fly or have super speed!  The ability to freeze or start fires would be useful.  Actually, Superman has all of those and he's almost a boring super hero (except in Smallville) because otherwise he's just too powerful.

Probably the best one to have would to be Super Cute!!!  My people are powerless around cute, irrisistable people.  Oh wait....I already have that super power........  :rofl:

Robyn:asian:


----------



## SET_Coo (Nov 23, 2002)

i would say telekinesis, then i could use it to make me fly anyway and not waste my superpower gift on flying.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> *The whole notion of literally controlling others in such a way is just something that doesn't hold much appeal to me.  Why no just fly or something?  I'm not gonna get to into this here. I don't want to be the dampner on everyone elses fun
> 
> Cheers
> Sammy *




I just though being able to control the despots and evil on this Earth may be a way to achieve a better society.

That way you wouldn't have to lock them up or kill people. But I can see what you mean!

One thing leads to another, the need for power grows, free speech and thought is no longer an option, a world of androids...

Borgs!!!!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

Super Strength or a damn green latern ring.


----------



## Bagatha (Jan 13, 2003)

Rogue from x-men was the most powerfull mutant. Touch someone and whala, you get their powers too. That would be sweetest of all. Get EVERYONES  powers! lol.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagatha _
> *Rogue from x-men was the most powerfull mutant. Touch someone and whala, you get their powers too. That would be sweetest of all. Get EVERYONES  powers! lol. *



Yeah, but she couldn't make out with anyone either, let alone
*ahem* boom ditty boom.

I like Wolverine .. never had to excercise, was muscular, and
acrobatic as hell.   I'd want his powers and his adamantium.
I wouldn't have the tude though.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 14, 2003)

I am telng you green lanterns ring was the best


----------

